# eggsharer cycle question- no bleed



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Evening ladies.

I hope u can help put my mind at rest! I am a sharer and have been on down reg since last Tuesday 9th which isbtge same day I took my last ocp pill. I had been on the pill for 2 months having a 7 day break after my first strip. I would have been due another break Sun 7th but had to carry on ready for my pill scan Monday 8th. At my scan I was spotting Brown (sorry tmi). I was told I would have a withdrawal bleed this week but I haven't and the brown has stopped (was never enough for more than a pantyliner... No towel or tampon). I have been told to just start stims on Tuesday 16th ... Should I worry that I haven't had my withdrawal bleed?

Thanks xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone   Please


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I had kind of the same thing. Was waiting for bleed to start Downregulating and had scan booked. As much I can remember, I was told that there was no point to start Downregulating until the withdrawal bleed came.
The day before the scan, I had a very very light bleed. The clinic were happy to continue even though it lasted only a couple of hours. You just have to trust what the clinic is suggesting but don't be afraid to question them if you are unsure.
Best of luck.


----------

